# clavija aérea de 2P + T de 32A



## MCA1969

Me podrán ayudar con esto?

Original:
 Dicha manguera incorporara una base y una clavija aérea de 2P + T 
de 32 A para conectar a la fuente de energía y al cuadro eléctrico
 
Mi intento:
·         That hose shall incorporate a base and a 2P aerial pin + 32A T to connect to the power supply and to the switchboard.
Muchas Gracias!


----------



## andoni

La clavija aérea es de (2p+T) dos polos + tierra.
SO: "That hose shall incorporate a base and a 2P+T aerial pin of 32A to connect to the power supply and to the switchboard"


----------



## MCA1969

Thanks a lot andoni!


----------



## DWO

¿No debería ser "2P+G" (2 poles + ground)?
http://cpc.farnell.com/1/1/53789-19-panel-32a-2p-g-output-module-sdc115m-proel.html

http://www.idealo.co.uk/compare/799735/ibm-bladecenter-h-iec309-32a-2p-g.html


----------



## MCA1969

No sé DWO, el original dice: una clavija aérea de 2P + T 
de 32 A


----------



## DWO

Lo que te quiero decir es que si en castellano es "tierra", en inglés, debería ser "ground", que es como se le llama a la *toma a tierra*.


----------



## andoni

Efectivamente,


----------



## MCA1969

Ahora está claro! Gracias DWO y adoni!!!!!!


----------



## coolbrowne

Creo que manguera corresponde a "*cable*" (tal vez, "harness") y, seguramente:

clavija no debe ser "pin" sino "*plug*"
base no debe ser "base" sino "*receptacle*"
Saludos


----------



## MCA1969

Mi duda es si existe cable en español, porque se utiliza manguera en el original. Por eso estoy en duda en usar "cable". Hace referencia a "Una manguera eléctrica flexible intemperie de 20 m" que traduje como A flexible weatherproofing electrical hose y ahora estoy en duda.(qué les parece?)
Gracias por su colaboración!!!


----------



## coolbrowne

Sí. En español está bien manguera eléctrica. Pero no se traduce como "electrical hose" en inglés. Este último término se utiliza a veces (no es común) como sinónimo de "conduit" que es otra cosa, un _tubo conductor_ (o sea, como si fuera una manguera _hueca_). Una manguera eléctrica (que contiene conductores eléctricos) se llama "cable" en inglés (se escribe igual, pero pronunciación inglesa, como "kêibol" )


MCA1969 said:


> Una manguera eléctrica flexible intemperie de 20 m... A 20m flexible weatherproof electrical cable


"_Weatherproofing_" indica algún _proceso_ de tornar algo "_weatherproof_", es decir, resistente a las intemperies.

Saludos


----------



## MCA1969

Gracias por tu magistral explicación coolbrown!


----------

